# Weather in late March, germany



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We are currently considering a trip to Germany, late March. At the moment it is a toss up with going to Goa (not been there before), but cost is a factor.

I assume the weather in Germany will be much the same as the UK, but are there any stipulations that exist at that time of the year.

We intend to visit Bruges, then go to Monshau and around that area and back to the port.

Any thoughts are welcome
Thank you


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawcara, you might find this thread informing as I asked a similar question.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132692.html


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Visited Goa a good few years ago, beautiful beaches some nice people, but squalor and beggars everywhere, hotel had guards at entrances to keep beggars etc out and the pool was a lovely shade of green with the odd frog in it. Did a few trips to must see places, not somewhere I'd go to again, I remember at the time arriving at the room of the hotel and saying to my wife if I could get back on the plane and go home now I'd take the offer! and that was before we'd seen the worst of it. Not everything about it was bad, flies, rats and beggars being the worst.

That said some people love it, not everyone has the same aspirations and it could of course have changed.


----------

